# Asia Argento - walking the runway for Antonio Grimaldi Fashion Show Couture SS 2019 during the Paris Fashion Week 21.01.2019 x66



## brian69 (25 Jan. 2019)

*
backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## king2805 (8 Feb. 2019)

danke für asia


----------

